# help for beginner



## philmodelhelp (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, this is my first model airplane and i'am doing a B25J by Revell and i'am at the wing installment part but i'am having trouble with the nacelle HELP!:freak:


----------



## philmodelhelp (Jun 21, 2011)

The nacelle is to big the way i'am trying to put it in the wing.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

it should fit fairly well, maybe another part was glued on in the wrong spot/position? had to say without pics. How are you doing it compared with the instructions?


----------



## philmodelhelp (Jun 21, 2011)

im following the instructions! i dont understand lol thanks anyway!:freak:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Revell kit is the old Monogram kit. I do not recall any real issues with the engine nascelles. Although the kit is a bit tricky to build. You may want to make a scan of the instructions and mark what the problem area is and post that up?


----------



## philmodelhelp (Jun 21, 2011)

You see the way i see the instructions is that i need to put the nascelles in the wings and
then glue it together although i can't figure out how to insert the nacelles because i seems to big.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The nascelles go outside the wing... they are the housings that hold the landing gear and where the engind cowlings fix.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

It occured to me that possibly you might have the nacelles on the wrong wings? THAT would make it really hard to fit then...


----------



## philmodelhelp (Jun 21, 2011)

That Was It Thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

